# Printing with Wow 7.8



## TG17

Hi there, 
so we have wow 7.8 and we are following the instructions but it will not peel at all at the recommended heat of 140 cel for 45 seconds 

So we put it up to 210 for 50 seconds and it does peel but some bits do not come off 

we have tried a multitide of options now 

this is to transfer our print onto the T sheet before pressing onto the shirt. 

TIA


----------



## into the T

> So my rep at magic touch pulled out a geo knight that he had and practiced with the settings for me. Turns out the sweet spot for that heat press is 320 degrees 30 sec. 9psi. very slow peel after about 5-10 seconds.


from this thread


----------



## into the T

> The WOW7.8 ONLY works with the OKI Data printers that print white.


straight from the magic touch's site,
do you have the right printer?


----------



## into the T

check this post


----------



## TG17

Hi Thanks, yes we have the right printer. 
we have our demo sheets from the supplier that we are purchasing the printer from. It is the heat press that is not working how we want it to.


----------



## JamieDTR

Did anyone figure this out? I am brand new here, and have the same issues. Transfer paper won't peel. Some does, some doesn't, sometimes its stuck so hard that it rips the paper trying to peel it.....

OKI C711WT
Combo heat press - MT told me to set at 330*, and press for 120 sec - better but not acceptable. I'm now 16 images deep (started printing 6 per page so it doesn't cost so much), tried every temp from 285* - 400*, 60 sec - 180 sec...... I've gotten 1 image that is mediocre...

The T One, flawless, works great. But the Wow 7.8...... very frustrated.


----------



## sublial

Try the Neenah Image Clip for Darks paper.
AL


----------



## JamieDTR

sublial said:


> Try the Neenah Image Clip for Darks paper.
> AL


So you use the binder clips to hold the transfer sheet to your heat press mat so that it doesn’t lift during peeling? Is that correct?


----------



## MrsSilvertip

JamieDTR said:


> Did anyone figure this out? I am brand new here, and have the same issues. Transfer paper won't peel. Some does, some doesn't, sometimes its stuck so hard that it rips the paper trying to peel it.....
> 
> OKI C711WT
> Combo heat press - MT told me to set at 330*, and press for 120 sec - better but not acceptable. I'm now 16 images deep (started printing 6 per page so it doesn't cost so much), tried every temp from 285* - 400*, 60 sec - 180 sec...... I've gotten 1 image that is mediocre...
> 
> The T One, flawless, works great. But the Wow 7.8...... very frustrated.


Just wondering if you ever figured this out? I am having same issues.


----------

